# Gauges????



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I know I am probably gonna catch flack for this but here goes. I absolutely hate the color of the gauges in the spec v. Red is such a pain to look at. I got rid of a 2000 Jetta for my 02 Spec V. I was so used to those blue gauges, plus i think that blue would look much better in my Spec beacuse the car is blue. Anyways, I was wonderin if anyone knew where I could get the blue indiglo gauges for the Spec or, preferably the reverse indiglo gauges. Hit me up.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

that we'll have to wait on... I've been contacting companies directly letting them know that there are people out there waiting to buy products for the spec v and SE-R... 

so far a few have been pretty responsive; H&R was nice about springs, AEM explaind their reasoning in why they have no plans to develop pullys, Apex-i has not gotten back to me yet... Ask and you never know what you'll findout. As for who you ask, you got me... i got indiglow gauges before they were cool, and those guys went out of bussiness i think (that was like 97/98)


----------

